# Thunderbolt black screen (still works, just black screen)



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

So today my phone fell into some garbage. I dont think there was any water, but after doing some googling, it seems that is one of the causes. After i pulled the battery out, the little circle is pure white but i do see a very little spot of red. Can anyone give me any tips? If its ruined, can i easily replace it? I just got this from ausurion a few months back. I dont really want to have to shed out another 200 for another phone. I put it in rice for the time being just in case.

I can turn it on, and it vibrates normally, and it vibrates when things happen. The bottom icon lights also turn on. So, just imagine your phone working, you just cant see anything.

Edit: [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Also, cant get into recovery, fastboot, any of that either. Its also black. So more than likely the screen? ive found some guides on replacing it, so i might have to do that [/background]


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

The only thing I know of is to immediatly put it in pure alcohol. It displaces all water and it doesn't corrode. But this is only for major water damage and it sounds like your issue is screen. Man idk. Try blow drying it. Id hate to have you run through alcohol if it doesn't need it. Good luck though


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn. Ill try and see if the rice helped any and then try blow drying it a little bit. I just got this from asurion a few months back, do they carry any warranties?

Also, cant get into recovery, fastboot, any of that either. Its also black. So more than likely the screen? ive found some guides on replacing it, so i might have to do that


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't know about warrenties but I know the lcd and digitizer used to be about 80 bucks and there's some good vids on YouTube. May I suggest a nice heavy duty case in the future. Mite save ya some money in the long run. Good luck


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Quick question. If thats the problem, I need the digitizer correct? Not the actually screen as mine is still in great shape.

EDIT: I found this on another forum. Could be either or i guess.

There are two main components to the screen that you can buy. One is the touch screen digitizer glass, the top bit that you touch. The other is the LCD display underneath, which gives the actual visual display. Either or both could be responsible for the blank screen you have.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I actually think they come together as a combo not sure though, so it mite not even matter. Just be careful pal


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

I had replace my screen for the fourth time cause of dead spots or I drop it real hard it could be ur flex cable poped off

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Try taking ur phone apart I did that when it went black just snuggle the flex cable back in and it should be fine

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I took it apart. put the cables back in and still nothing. maybe ill try again. I just find it random that it did it out of nowhere.

Do you guys know of any programs that will stream android to my desktop without having to set it up in android? I was thinking airdroid, but you have to do something in the app unfortanatly.


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

If your soft Keyes turn on and you get touch feedback then your digitizer is fine... Take your phone apart and on the actual motherboard of the phone there should be another water damage strip if it's white then it might be ur motherboard but the phone boots right? U can get an LCD on Amazon for 20 bucks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah the soft keys work. the phone boots up. i can press things and itll vibrate once its loaded up. I cant seem to locate the other one right now, but im pretty sure earlier i saw one with red xs in it.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you tried to put it on the charger.. my Droid x took a swim in the toilet yesterday.. I had a time getting it to work. Clean everything real good around battery area. And try to plug it in to give it a jump start .. after the night in a rice bag..
But again this is my second time it was in water, and I got mine to work. But I got a thunderbolt ordered just if it didn't.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

No. I just put it on the charger now. I will let it sit there awhile and see if anything happens. I dont honestly know if water got on it. But there was something leaking. If it wasnt water damage, then it just randomly screwed up out of nowhere.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I just tried it after having it on the charger. I also noticed something on the back which i missed before. The circle is fully white minus a little bit of red. That bottom thing is orange, and the left one looks like lines criss crossing.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

My x is RED stickers I mean blood RED .. and after the 2nd time dumped in water.. still kicked.. so give it time don't give up hope.. clean and the charger will heat up the board and dry it up some.. but most boards are sprayed with a sealant. I make carrier tooling for blackberry so many has a sealer coat to protect it. Its shiny plastic dip look.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I didn't want to wait and see. I found a guy on craigslist with practically a brand new one for 100. Only used a few months and went to the iphone. His loss is my gain.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------

